# Kauf einer Canon Powershot S30



## def (16. Januar 2004)

Ich will mir neben meiner Canon MV 650i noch eine richtige Digitalkamera anschaffen und habe von einigen Seite gehört bzw. gelesen, das die S30 ein gutes Einsteigermodel ist, das aber auch genügend Potenzial zum Experimentieren hat. Wo bekomme ich die Kamera am günstigsten und gibt es Alternativgeräte die vielleicht die eine oder andere Funktion mehr haben oder aber günstiger sind?! Ich möchte/kann 200 bis 400 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Die S30 gibt es nach meiner Information nicht mehr im Handel zu kaufen. Ich persönlich würde Dir eher die Powershot A70 zum Einstieg empfehlen. Diese hat auch sehr viel manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten und hat auch die Möglichkeit, über einen Adapter Filter und Konverter anzubringen - also sehr gut zum Experimentieren geeignet. 

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA70.asp


Dunsti


----------



## def (16. Januar 2004)

Bei eBay, guenstiger.de und  kelkoo.de gibt es die Kamera noch, sogar bei manchen gelinkten Shops im Bundle mit Akku oder CF-Karte. Das nur zur Verfügbarkeit.

Die von Dir vorgeschlagene Kamera sehe ich mir natürlich einmal an, also danke.


----------

